# Completed pattern for the Pink Kiddie Dress (english version)



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

I finally completed the pattern for the Pink kiddie dress and finished another one while testing the pattern. 

Here they are:

The Pattern:


Ch - chain
Sl St - slip stitch
St - Stitch
Dc - Double Crochet

Starting from the bust line, crochet chain stitches (Ch) as many as your desired size. (multiple of 4) Try to avoid twisting the chain and join. We will start from here working up to the arm hole. For 168 chains (11 inches diameter) dress. Divide the total number of chain and put a marker (84).

Working on one side.

R1 Ch 4 Sl St on 4St *Ch3 Sl St on 4St* Repeat 19 times (21 spaces) 
Turn.

R2. Ch3 Dc on 2St Ch1 Dc on the same 2St *Ch1 Dc on 4St Ch1 Dc on the 
same 4St* Repeat 19 times. Dc on next 2St. (21 Vs) Turn.

Decreasing

R3. Ch3 Sl St on 4St *Ch3 Sl St on 4St* Repeat 18 times Ch2 Sl St on 4St 
(19 whole spaces and 2 half spaces at the beginning and end) Turn

R4. Ch3 Dc on 2St*Ch1 Dc on 4St Ch1 Dc on same 4St* Repeat 18 times
Ch1 Dc on 4St Dc on next St (19 Vs) Turn

R5. Ch3 Sl St on 2 St *Ch3 Sl St on 4St* Repeat 18 times Ch2 Sl St on 2St 
(19 whole spaces 2 half spaces) Turn.

R6. Ch3 Dc on 2St *Ch1 Dc on 4St Ch1 Dc on same 4St* Repeat 18 times 
Ch1 Dc on 3St Dc on next St (19 Vs) Turn

R7. Ch1 Sl St 3St *Ch3 Sl St on 4St* Repeat 18 times Ch1 Sl St on next St 
(19 whole spaces ) Turn.

Left Strap

R1. Ch3 Dc on 3St Ch1 Dc on 3St *Ch1 Dc on 4St Ch1 Dc on same 4St* 
Repeat 2 times Dc on 2St (4 Vs) Turn.

R2. Ch4 Sl St 4St *Ch3 Sl St on 4St* Repeat 2 times (4 whole paces) Turn.

R3. Ch3 Dc on 3St Ch1 Dc on same 3St *Ch1 Dc on 4St Ch1 Dc on same 
4St* Repeat 2 times Dc on 2St (4 Vs) Turn.

R4. Ch4 Sl St 4St *Ch3 Sl St on 4St* Repeat 2 times (4 whole paces) Turn.

R5. Ch3 Dc on 2St *Ch1 Dc on 4St Ch1 Dc on same 4St* Repeat 2 
times Dc on 2St (4 Vs) Turn.

R6. Ch4 Sl St on 4St *Ch3 Sl St on 4St* Repeat 1 time Ch1 Sl St 2 St 
(3 whole spaces) Turn.

R7. Ch3 Dc on next St *Ch1 Dc on 4St Ch1 Dc on same 4St* Repeat 2 
times Dc on 2St (3 Vs) Turn.

R8 R10 R12 and R14 same as R6.
R9 R11 R13 R15 same as R7 then cut thread.

Right Strap

Insert thread on 18th St from opposite end.

R1. Ch3 DC on 2 St Ch1 DC on same 2 St *Ch1 DC on 4St Ch1 DC on same 
4St* Repeat 2 times DC on 3St Turn

R2. Ch4 Sl St on 4 St *Ch3 Sl St on 4 St* Repeat 2 times. Turn

R3. Ch3 DC on 2St Ch1 DC on same 2 St *Ch1 Dc on 4 St Ch1 Dc on same 4 
St* Repeat 2 times Dc on 2St Turn

R4. Ch3 Sl St on 3 St *Ch3 Sl St on 4St* Repeat 2 times

R5. Ch3 Dc on 2 St Ch1 Dc on same 2St *Ch1 Dc on 4St Ch 1 Dc on same 
4St* Repeat 1 time Ch1 Dc on 4St Dc on next st.

R6. Ch2 Sl St on 2 St *Ch3 Sl St on 4St* Repeat 2 times.

R7. Ch3 Dc on 2 St Ch1 Dc on same 2 St *Ch1 Dc on 4St Ch1 Dc on same 4 
St* Repeat 1 time Ch 1 Dc on 4St Dc on next St.

R8 R10 R12 R14 same as R6
R9 R11 R13 R15 same as R7 cut thread long enough to attach with the other 
strap.


BACK SIDE

Repeat the same procedure start by inserting thread before the left most side (work facing you)

Left strap instructions will now be the Right Strap and that of the Right Strap will be for the Left Strap.

Join the straps.

Working from the bust down, we will try to finish the project.

Insert thread at 1St from left (folded).

R1. Ch3 Dc in the same St Dc in the same St Sl St 2 pSt (*Ch 4 Sl St 2St* 
Repeat 2 times Dc in 2St 5 times Sl in 2St) Repeat 12 times 
*Ch 4 Sl St 2St* Repeat 2 times Dc2 in 2St Dc in same 2St join. (14 sets 
of 3 loops and a scallop).

R2. *Ch4 Sl St at 3Ch of loop following Dc6 in the next loop Sl St at 2Ch of 
loop following Ch 4 Sl St at 3Dc of Scallop* repeat 13 times join.

R3. Ch3 Dc in the same St Dc in the same St Sl St 2St of loop(*Dc in 1Dc of 
scallop following Ch1* repeat 5 times on next 5 Dc (omitting Ch1 on the 
5th) Sl St on 2Ch of loop Dc5 on 3Dc of scallop Sl St on 2Ch of loop) 
repeat 13 times.

R4. *Ch4 Sl St on 1Ch of scallop Ch4 Sl St on 3Ch of scallop Ch4 Sl St on 
5Ch of scallop Ch4 Sl St of 3Dc of next scallop* Repeat 13 times join.

R5. Same as R1.

R6. (*Ch4 Sl St on 2Ch of loop* Repeat 2 times Ch4 Sl St on 3Dc of scallop *) 
repeat 13 times join.

R7. Same as R5.

R8. Same as R2

R9. Same as R3.

R10 to R13. Same as R4, R5, R6, R7 but change Ch4 to Ch5.

R14. Same as R2 but change Dc6 to Dc8 and Ch4 to Ch5

R15. Same as R3 but change Dc6 to Dc8.

Repeat R10 to R15 eight (8) times.

TRIMMINGS:

Last Row:

Ch1 Sc2 in next St Sc1 Ch3 Sl St in 1Ch Sc in next St. Conitinue until the end and join.

Do the same to the necklne and arm holes. END


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

so lovely, thanks.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wish I could crochet..lovely!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Very cute. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

Very pretty! I wish I knew how to crochet.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

So delicate and lovely.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Both dresses are very nice. I marvel at how using a different color yarn makes them look so different.


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

These dresses are sweet. what gauge yarn was used? What size are the dresses?


----------



## createquilt (May 5, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern with us. What type of yarn is used ,the size of the dresses and size of needle used? Please let us know. They sure are cute.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing your work with us.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Here it is in a PDF if it helps anyone:


----------



## nitarose104 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Please tell us what size this is, what type of yarn was used and what size hook. A guage would be wonderful. What a lucky little girl to receive these cute dresses.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

nitarose104 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Please tell us what size this is, what type of yarn was used and what size hook. A guage would be wonderful. What a lucky little girl to receive these cute dresses.


Ditto


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

The thread is Cannon No. 8 for the green and Monaco No. 8 for the pink. I consumed 4 175 meter skein for each dress, needle used was No. 9 and the size is Medium at my tension (did not do a swatch)...


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

kippyfure said:


> Here it is in a PDF if it helps anyone:


Thanks for converting it to PDF!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

lunieb said:


> Thanks for converting it to PDF!


glad to do it--we are all a team here (oops--been watching too much X-Men this weekend) lol


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

What kind of yarn/thread did you use?


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Beautiful, thank you very much for sharing.


You are welcome! Some members were asking me to so i took pains to erite it down.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't crochet much after learning to knit but I may have to break out a hook for this. Absolutely adorable.

Kippyfure. Thanks for the PDF.


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

Such a sweet beautiful dress! I have a three year old granddaughter who would feel very special in this dress.--When you say size medium, what do you mean? Is there an estimate as to the size child it would fit?


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you linieb, its beautiful


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Lovely dress.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes I also would like to know size or age of child. The hook size is that English sizes? Thank you for posting


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Sweet little dress and will start it as soon as my sweet little jacket is off the knitting needles.
Thank you for all the trouble you went through to post this for us.


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your time and talent! It is just precious!

Mari


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thank you for taking the time to translate and post this little dress. so cute for summer.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

lunieb said:


> The thread is Cannon No. 8 for the green and Monaco No. 8 for the pink. I consumed 4 175 meter skein for each dress, needle used was No. 9 and the size is Medium at my tension (did not do a swatch)...


Thank you so much for this beautiful pattern. I can't wait to try it. My question is hook size. Size 9, same as I?


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Maryhm said:


> Thank you so much for this beautiful pattern. I can't wait to try it. My question is hook size. Size 9, same as I?


The hook size is English 9, US E/4 and UK/Can 3.5 mm. Now to figure out equivalent yarn and size. I just love the pattern


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautifully done. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Poodlemom2 (Nov 17, 2012)

The dress is beautiful. Are the directions English or American? I want to know if DC is an American Single or double crochet. Thanks in advance. Can't wait to try this for my youngest GD.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Poodlemom2 said:


> The dress is beautiful. Are the directions English or American? I want to know if DC is an American Single or double crochet. Thanks in advance. Can't wait to try this for my youngest GD.


I presume since she is using the English size hook that the instructions are not American but English. I may be wrong.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

carmicv said:


> I presume since she is using the English size hook that the instructions are not American but English. I may be wrong.


Also, her title includes (English version). I'm going to assume it's English and convert to American. I'll know quick enough, right?


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful! They are both lovely. Thanks for the pattern and the PDF. I just downloaded the pattern. ;0)


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Lovely! I usually prefer knitting, but will make this for a granddaughter. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

They are so pretty. I can see the pink one at a wedding.


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

The dresses are beautiful. I wish I knew how to crochet.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you. What size is your pattern.?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

These are so lovely. thank you.


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

Poodlemom2 said:


> The dress is beautiful. Are the directions English or American? I want to know if DC is an American Single or double crochet. Thanks in advance. Can't wait to try this for my youngest GD.


Dc is double crochet...please don't forget to upload your finished product!


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

dandylion said:


> These are so lovely. thank you.


You are welcome!


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

bettys doll said:


> The dresses are beautiful. I wish I knew how to crochet.


Yeah it's really a nice feeling to see the fruit of your laor! Thanks...


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

Granana48 said:


> Thank you. What size is your pattern.?


Medium.


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

Bonidale said:


> They are so pretty. I can see the pink one at a wedding.


Oh yeah! Gave me an idea...hahaha


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

bettys doll said:


> The dresses are beautiful. I wish I knew how to crochet.


There's always time for a beginning...


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

Mevbb said:


> I don't crochet much after learning to knit but I may have to break out a hook for this. Absolutely adorable.
> 
> Kippyfure. Thanks for the PDF.


Love to knit too! But the hot weather in the Philippines won't allow me to use yarn, hence these projects...for the hot climate of PI!


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

Sandiego said:


> Beautiful! They are both lovely. Thanks for the pattern and the PDF. I just downloaded the pattern. ;0)


Please dont forget to upload your finished dress!


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

LoisDC said:


> Such a sweet beautiful dress! I have a three year old granddaughter who would feel very special in this dress.--When you say size medium, what do you mean? Is there an estimate as to the size child it would fit?


Could fit a 1 year old but depends on the size of the kid...for my GD it would fit her after her 1st Bday...the pink one turned out bigger than the green depends on the thread too!


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

boots said:


> Also, her title includes (English version). I'm going to assume it's English and convert to American. I'll know quick enough, right?


The hook when measured is 2.5mm but the embosed number on it is 9.


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

LoisDC said:


> Such a sweet beautiful dress! I have a three year old granddaughter who would feel very special in this dress.--When you say size medium, what do you mean? Is there an estimate as to the size child it would fit?


For a three year old i guess you have to make a bigger one. Just dont know the size of your GD just remember the multiple of 4 chain to start with.


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

Poodlemom2 said:


> The dress is beautiful. Are the directions English or American? I want to know if DC is an American Single or double crochet. Thanks in advance. Can't wait to try this for my youngest GD.


It's the American Double Crochet...since Phils. was colonized by the US we have the inclination to do things like them...that's what my German husband says... Hahaha


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

I think I missed the beginning of this. What kind of yarn? What size hook? Linda


----------



## ladyjayne (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

ladyjayne said:


> Thanks for the pattern.


You are much welcome!


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

weteach4ulinda said:


> I think I missed the beginning of this. What kind of yarn? What size hook? Linda


It's on page 1 towards the end of the page.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you for writing it out! That dress so pretty and girlie.  I have saved it to my project list.


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

Featherstitcher said:


> Thank you for writing it out! That dress so pretty and girlie.  I have saved it to my project list.


you are very much welcome! pls visit my link i have other dresses for girls there.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Does anyone know wpi for crochet cotton. I have a lot of very old crochet cotton from my Mom and possibly my Grandmother with no info on the label that helps. One ball was .31 and one was .29 so really, really old. Some really thin and some not so thin (almost fingering size). Is there a way to determine the size?


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Here is a pdf which includes the materials and size. 

kippyfure, hoping this doesn't offend!?! You are number one!


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Lunie, they are adorable!


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

dorisgene said:


> Here is a pdf which includes the materials and size.
> 
> kippyfure, hoping this doesn't offend!?! You are number one!


Thank you! That makes it easier.


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

Featherstitcher said:


> Thank you! That makes it easier.


Did you forget to attach it?


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

kybrat said:


> Lunie, they are adorable!


Thanks Vicks...your pure white is in propcess...


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

dorisgene said:


> Here is a pdf which includes the materials and size.
> 
> kippyfure, hoping this doesn't offend!?! You are number one!


No harm done, you even encouraged me to do my own patterns now. I can't convert files to PDF from my Ipad, still have to learn the trick. Thanks a lot! Such a big help.


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

Maryhm said:


> Does anyone know wpi for crochet cotton. I have a lot of very old crochet cotton from my Mom and possibly my Grandmother with no info on the label that helps. One ball was .31 and one was .29 so really, really old. Some really thin and some not so thin (almost fingering size). Is there a way to determine the size?


You can upload a shot for better visualization.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

lunieb said:


> Thanks Vicks...your pure white is in propcess...


Oh Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you so very much for the adorable pattern. I am not familiar with Cannon Thread No. 8 or Monaco Thread No. 8. Can you tell me what would be an equivalent weight such as #1, #2 in yarn or a number in crochet thread?

Thanks again.


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

Linda333 said:


> Thank you so very much for the adorable pattern. I am not familiar with Cannon Thread No. 8 or Monaco Thread No. 8. Can you tell me what would be an equivalent weight such as #1, #2 in yarn or a number in crochet thread?
> 
> Thanks again.


Please check No. 8 from the crochet thread. That's the number indicated in the label.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Put in Cannon Thread No. 8 in your search engine and it will give you places to search and a better idea of the thread.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

When I do a search for Cannon thread No. 8 I get everything from copiers to sheets, but I have not been able to locate a site where I can purchase Cannon crochet thread No. 8. or Monaco. I located the Monaco Manufacturing company located in the Philippines, but they do not sell to individuals. One site did say that if the thread could not be located, a size 10 crochet cotton could be used. If anyone has a location where Monaco or Cannon can be ordered, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's one, don't know anything about them:

http://crochetthreadsandmore.blogspot.com


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's a couple, don't know anything about them:

http://crochetthreadsandmore.blogspot.com

https://sites.google.com/site/mimicsa/cannoncottonthread,size8

You will have to cut n paste the second one. Took out the s, led to invalid page.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Love the pink, so girly girly. Thanks for the pattern, very much.


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

Linda333 said:


> When I do a search for Cannon thread No. 8 I get everything from copiers to sheets, but I have not been able to locate a site where I can purchase Cannon crochet thread No. 8. or Monaco. I located the Monaco Manufacturing company located in the Philippines, but they do not sell to individuals. One site did say that if the thread could not be located, a size 10 crochet cotton could be used. If anyone has a location where Monaco or Cannon can be ordered, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks.


Linda, the shop where i get the thread is not sellng online. You can substitute it with what is available from your place. You can use No. 10 for the same pattern, the difference would not be so evident i guess just use steel crochet hook no. 7.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

raelkcol said:


> Thank you for the pattern.


You are welcome!


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

Suecpee said:


> Love the pink, so girly girly. Thanks for the pattern, very much.


Hi! Please upload your finished dress!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautifully crocheted dresses!


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

dannyjack said:


> Beautifully crocheted dresses!


Thank you!


----------



## soso (Jun 16, 2014)

thank you


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

soso said:


> thank you


you are welcome.


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

That is sooo precious! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

debsu said:


> What kind of yarn/thread did you use?


Pls try the link below. I used it for all baby dresses i make.

http://www.monaco.com.ph/crochet.php?thread=cotton


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Lovely.


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

Safeya said:


> That is sooo precious! Thanks for sharing!


You are welcome!


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

Mirror said:


> Lovely.


Thanks Mirror!


----------



## John7664 (Oct 10, 2012)

Absolutely marvellous. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

John7664 said:


> Absolutely marvellous. Thanks for the pattern.


You are welcome!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Your dress is beautiful. I don't crochet but wish I did.


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your dress is beautiful. I don't crochet but wish I did.


Thank you! there's always a start for everything...why not now?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very cute. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## lunieb (Apr 29, 2014)

kimmyz said:


> Very cute. Thanks for the pattern.


You are welcome kimmyz...


----------

